
Over half of Y Combinator startups are using Notion - breadandcrumbel
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/12/work-collaboration-startup-notion-labs-cozies-up-to-silicon-valleys-top-accelerators/
======
flywithdolp
Found out about them on HN, 10 months ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18904648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18904648)

Glad to see the their progress

------
Alexbouaziz1
Cofounder/CEO of Deel (YC W19) here. We basically used Notion for everything
as we got off the ground. Glad to see Notion supporting the YC community!

